

A History Of Erlang - kirubakaran
http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=http://www.cs.chalmers.se/Cs/Grundutb/Kurser/ppxt/HT2007/general/languages/armstrong-erlang_history.pdf

======
kirubakaran
pdf link:
[http://www.cs.chalmers.se/Cs/Grundutb/Kurser/ppxt/HT2007/gen...](http://www.cs.chalmers.se/Cs/Grundutb/Kurser/ppxt/HT2007/general/languages/armstrong-
erlang_history.pdf)

